# OK I'm crazy! R U ?



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

......


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

I am pretty certain I resemble that remark!


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

That goes without saying ...


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

Some things do! LOL!


----------



## WaWa (Jul 5, 2010)

absolutely and completely!


----------



## WaWa (Jul 5, 2010)

This is what I come home to each Night!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 5, 2010)

WA, how did you get a picture of my cat??


----------



## WaWa (Jul 5, 2010)

She gets around!


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

*OMG!*
"SHE's" one of them?


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 6, 2010)

Lmao!!! Funny!!!


----------



## IQwine (Jul 6, 2010)

yep....


----------



## WaWa (Jul 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> *OMG!*
> "SHE's" one of them?



It's not so much that she sits on the windowsil and talks, but she helps herself to_ MY _wines!!!!!


----------

